# Obesity



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2014)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/health-30122015

That's a lot of money and a big percentage of the worlds population over weight or obese


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 20, 2014)

I am getting worried about my BMI, not sure how I can still fit into a 32 inc waist and be verging on overweight though...

I went down a stone when I stopped playing rugby, I have it back on over the last 4 years in chub! 

It was funny that when I played rugby I had a 30 inch waist and was classed as overweight according to my BMI!


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 20, 2014)

My BMI is 26 on the nose. I am overweight. Wow the sliding scale works.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 20, 2014)

I used to worry about my BMI but haven't given it a second thought since I started flying British Airways or Lufthansa...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2014)

24 for me so ok for a sausage and egg sandwich after playing Sunday!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2014)

If I stretch my neck a little bit I just creep into the correct weight category. If I stand normally I am marginally overweight. About right really and within the parameters that I am happy with. It is scary to see some of the sights up here now. I don't know how you can get to be as fat as some people are and not do anything. They really must be eating an awful lot and an awful lot of rubbish as well. You don't get to that obese without putting some serious work into it.


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm clinically dead...!

CK


----------



## CMAC (Nov 20, 2014)

everything in moderation!


As a (very attractive blonde pigtailed) personal trainer once said to me after a work out session together, 'dont do that again or I'll tell my manager', but then she told me two things;

1) it's not your weight it's how your clothes hang on you.
2) If your going to have a curry/fish supper/bar of chocolate etc have it up to 2 hrs after a good workout as your metabolism is still working hard on these calories.

I've never forgotten that, and her manager has never forgotten me.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm working my way to a healthy weight.
Lost over 2 stone since August and there's more to go.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I'm working my way to a healthy weight.
Lost over 2 stone since August and there's more to go.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but your swing plane is suffering as you don't have that massive paunch to swing around
What was it yesterday your 28 points to my 38, almost best you gross.....just sayin in a caring big bro way


----------



## Captainron (Nov 20, 2014)

This forum alone will cost the NHS Â£5 billion!


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2014)

22, same as a North Korean.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah but your swing plane is suffering as you don't have that massive paunch to swing around
What was it yesterday your 28 points to my 38, almost best you gross.....just sayin in a caring big bro way 

Click to expand...

As my learned friend ChrisD so eloquently puts it...even a blind squirrel finds a nut eventually...and we won't mention who's won 9 of the previous 10 encounters.....:ears:


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 20, 2014)

BMI is a load of shoemakers dreamt up by an American slimming firm to sell more product. Saw it on "The men who made us slim" or something like that on tv in the last few months.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 20, 2014)

BMI is not an exact science and most professional rugby players would be classed as obese!

Waist to hip ratio is potentially a better measure as it indicates those holding weight around the midriff where it's more harmful.

There's no denying though the world is getting fatter and obesity related disease will only increase and increase the strain on health services.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2014)

Imurg said:



			As my learned friend ChrisD so eloquently puts it...even a blind squirrel finds a nut eventually...and we won't mention who's won 9 of the previous 10 encounters.....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I dispute that figure, I've won at least 3 of those, Get Yer Facts Right or i'll set Foxy on yer


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 20, 2014)

I tried the 'Eat what you like' diet.   Fat lot of good that was!


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 20, 2014)

Obesity is a shocking thing, that is hard to do something about. For anyone out there who hasn't, once you've been overweight you will always be fighting it, I got fat when I bust my shoulder and since then it has always been a fight.

i saw something on TV that about why the world is getting so fat, more so in the working classes. These are some of the things that got highlighted.

1: Years ago the husband would get in from work at 5:00-5:30 and the good little housewife had a nice healthy plate of meat and veg on the table ready for him. The modern world has both the husband and wife rolling in at the same time and can't be bothered sometimes with making a proper dinner so either order take-away or just cook something quick.

2: for the working classes that may be on a tighter budget, it is actually cheaper to eat badly. Go and price up how cheap you can make sausage, egg and frozen chips. Now compare that to buying a nice nutritionally balanced meal.

3: It may not actually be as bad as people think when comparing it to 40 years ago. People back then where not so image conscious and have this so called perfect image thrust down their throat 24/7. Telling them they have to dangerously thin and this is how you should look. So being overweight was not that much of problem as people did not care so it was not getting highlighted as much.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 20, 2014)

i saw something on TV that about why the world is getting so fat, more so in the working classes

Bit of a sweeping statement.The not so working classes from observations where i live seem to make up a porky number of obese, excuses about it being to expensive to eat healthily is hogwash,
A lot just can't be @r$ed to cook, it is easier to shove a pizza in the microwave, or other rubbish, so more valuable time can be spent in front of the tele with a bag of donuts, in the joggy pants and  ketchup stained  t-shirt


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a BMI of 22 and dual nationality with the Democratic Republic of Congo.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 20, 2014)

I recently read "Eat Fat Get Thin" by Barry Groves. He says the modern obesity problem is caused by excessive consumption of carbohydrates & so called "healthy" fats in many processed foods. He has lived for years on a diet of saturated fat & protein, fatty meat, cream, cheese & butter & gives reasons, along with evidence from research, why this is a healthy way to lose weight, maintain weight loss & protect against, among other things, heart disease & diabetes. He's not the only one who thinks like this and points out that, 50 years ago, when people were eating this stuff there was less obesity & heard disease.

We try at home to have 2 or 3 no carb days a week, but I couldn't go without my fish & chips or curry & rice. My BMI is 22 and my waist has only gone up from 34" tom36" in the last 40 years.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 20, 2014)

Can you run a 100 yards flat out and breathe normally after a few deep breaths in a relatively short time? Yes, then don't worry eat what ye like, because you obviously look after yourself. No, then start worrying and get your backside down the gym and watch what you eat. Simple really. 

BMI is a load of cobblers if you ask me. 



It will be interesting to see if 'fat gits' now become public enemy number one like smokers were due to the cost of treating associated ailments. 
Maybe a ban on stuffing pies into your mouth in public places is in order?


----------



## c1973 (Nov 20, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I recently read "Eat Fat Get Thin" by Barry Groves. He says the modern obesity problem is caused by excessive consumption of carbohydrates & so called "healthy" fats in many processed foods. He has lived for years on a diet of saturated fat & protein, fatty meat, cream, cheese & butter & gives reasons, along with evidence from research, why this is a healthy way to lose weight, maintain weight loss & protect against, among other things, heart disease & diabetes. He's not the only one who thinks like this and points out that, 50 years ago, when people were eating this stuff there was less obesity & heard disease.

We try at home to have 2 or 3 no carb days a week, but I couldn't go without my fish & chips or curry & rice. My BMI is 22 and my waist has only gone up from 34" tom36" in the last 40 years.
		
Click to expand...

A fair bit of truth in that if you ask me. 

Balance the calories with what you burn and eat proper food.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 20, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			I am getting worried about my BMI, not sure how I can still fit into a 32 inc waist and be verging on overweight though...

I went down a stone when I stopped playing rugby, I have it back on over the last 4 years in chub! 

It was funny that when I played rugby I had a 30 inch waist and was classed as overweight according to my BMI!
		
Click to expand...

When I was a flanker playing Rugby for my college at Oxford and rowing in an 8 I was clinically obese according to BMI yet it was all muscle. Our training coach was a recently retired Royal Marines PTI and used to beast us mercilessly, spent hours in the gym and longer out running and on the pitch. BMI is an utterly pointless measure of obesity. 

That said I'm now still heavy and it isn't muscle so as Imurg below I've started to get into shape a bit - 1 1/2 stone gone, lots more to go. My Pro says if I want to take this game seriously I need to get into shape. I'm guessing it'll help my putting...... 



Imurg said:



			I'm working my way to a healthy weight.
Lost over 2 stone since August and there's more to go.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 20, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I recently read "Eat Fat Get Thin" by Barry Groves. He says the modern obesity problem is caused by excessive consumption of carbohydrates & so called "healthy" fats in many processed foods. He has lived for years on a diet of saturated fat & protein, fatty meat, cream, cheese & butter & gives reasons, along with evidence from research, why this is a healthy way to lose weight, maintain weight loss & protect against, among other things, heart disease & diabetes. He's not the only one who thinks like this and points out that, 50 years ago, when people were eating this stuff there was less obesity & heard disease.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not entirely sure if this is true or not but I'm willing to give it a go. Does it specifically say I CAN'T eat carbs or just that I CAN eat fat? Hoping for the latter


----------



## CMAC (Nov 20, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I recently read "Eat Fat Get Thin" by Barry Groves. He says the modern obesity problem is caused by excessive consumption of carbohydrates & so called "healthy" fats in many processed foods. He has lived for years on a diet of saturated fat & protein, fatty meat, cream, cheese & butter & gives reasons, along with evidence from research, why this is a healthy way to lose weight, maintain weight loss & protect against, among other things, heart disease & diabetes. He's not the only one who thinks like this and points out that, 50 years ago, *when people were eating this stuff there was less obesity & heard disease.*

We try at home to have 2 or 3 no carb days a week, but I couldn't go without my fish & chips or curry & rice. My BMI is 22 and my waist has only gone up from 34" tom36" in the last 40 years.
		
Click to expand...

I would insert the word 'recorded' between less and obesity.

Life expectancy was lower and death by coronary was very high, especially in Scotland


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			I'm not entirely sure if this is true or not but I'm willing to give it a go. Does it specifically say I CAN'T eat carbs or just that I CAN eat fat? Hoping for the latter 

Click to expand...

You should read the book, it's really well argued. It doesn't say no carbs at all & I try to keep the carbs & fat as far apart as possible. I think you'd be in serious trouble if you upped the fat & didn't reduce the carbs!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2014)

Came out at 24. Not convinced I'm really that picture of glowing health. I am concerned with the obesity problem and the ticking time bomb ready to explode in the next 20 years. Without sufficient funding and let's be honest money will continue to be squeezed from the NHS budget year on year, how are we going to cope. You only have to look at the US and the obesity problem they already have to see the impact


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Came out at 24. Not convinced I'm really that picture of glowing health. I am concerned with the obesity problem and the ticking time bomb ready to explode in the next 20 years. Without sufficient funding and let's be honest money will continue to be squeezed from the NHS budget year on year, how are we going to cope. You only have to look at the US and the obesity problem they already have to see the impact
		
Click to expand...

Do you seriously believe throwing good money after bad is the answer???..Surely people should change their lifestyles, i.e drive past McDonalds and not through it, have smaller portions, instead of gobbling up the 2 for 1 (each), meals that cheapo pubs are offering, with a garguantum pile of profiteroles for afters!!!!..It isnt hard, and it isn't about NHS spending more on it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Do you seriously believe throwing good money after bad is the answer???..Surely people should change their lifestyles, i.e drive past McDonalds and not through it, have smaller portions, instead of gobbling up the 2 for 1 (each), meals that cheapo pubs are offering, with a garguantum pile of profiteroles for afters!!!!..It isnt hard, and it isn't about NHS spending more on it.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you but can you really see that happening.


----------



## MC72 (Nov 20, 2014)

There should be substantial taxes on fast food outlets to combat the burden they're putting on the health service and the mess they're making of the areas round their outlets in terms of rubbish everywhere. Obese people should have a higher tax bracket to reflect the burden they place on the health service, if you have more money by losing weight that would be sufficient motivation for a lot of people.

a nutritionist previously stated that to maintain a healthy balanced diet you should never eat anything beige, or at last avoid or minimise it. He maintained that all your food should have a rich colour, e.g fruits and veg with bright colours should form the basis of your diet.

On a slightly different tact, have a look at the video I the attached link.....http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GljwL4KbLTo which may explain why fat people get fatter.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 20, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I recently read "Eat Fat Get Thin" by Barry Groves. He says the modern obesity problem is caused by excessive consumption of carbohydrates & so called "healthy" fats in many processed foods. He has lived for years on a diet of saturated fat & protein, fatty meat, cream, cheese & butter & gives reasons, along with evidence from research, why this is a healthy way to lose weight, maintain weight loss & protect against, among other things, heart disease & diabetes. He's not the only one who thinks like this and points out that, 50 years ago, when people were eating this stuff there was less obesity & heard disease.

We try at home to have 2 or 3 no carb days a week, but I couldn't go without my fish & chips or curry & rice. My BMI is 22 and my waist has only gone up from 34" tom36" in the last 40 years.
		
Click to expand...

I read a book by Dr John Briffa called 'Waist Disposal'   He promotes a similar diet that cuts back on sugars and especially the hidden ones such as carbohydrates and promotes eating more proteins including a balance of saturated and unsaturated fats.  I tried it and the fat started falling off me, especially around the waist.    In my experience calorie control doesn't work as its not possible for most people to live on such a diet for long, with a low carb (sugar) high protein/vegetable diet  you don't feel hungary.  There are also  factors like hydration and exercise to consider,  it certainly worked well for me.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2014)

The thing is its not just fast food.
If you follow any cookery programme - and there are many - all the chefs use vast amounts of sugar, butter, oils, cream etc etc...enough to put a serious amount of weight on if you have them even semi-regularly.
And let's not get onto the calorie content of alcohol......
Supermarkets pushing 18 packs of beer for a tenner....probably a similar amount of calories as a similar value of Big Macs...


----------



## MC72 (Nov 20, 2014)

Good point re: alcohol, allegedly over 400 calories in a single bottle of Magners. 2 bottles equates to a third of a mans daily calorie intake! Heavy drinking often goes hand with the ring type of food at the wrong time too ( kebabs after midnight???)


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2014)

I shot a 21 and am twinned with Sri Lanka and Indonesia!


*Slime*.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 22, 2014)

MC72 said:



			Good point re: alcohol, allegedly over 400 calories in a single bottle of Magners. 2 bottles equates to a third of a mans daily calorie intake! Heavy drinking often goes hand with the ring type of food at the wrong time too ( kebabs after midnight???)
		
Click to expand...

A point re. the Magnets. Cider is made from apples so you can count it as one of your "five a day".


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 22, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I read a book by Dr John Briffa called 'Waist Disposal'   He promotes a similar diet that cuts back on sugars and especially the hidden ones such as carbohydrates and promotes eating more proteins including a balance of saturated and unsaturated fats.  I tried it and the fat started falling off me, especially around the waist.    In my experience calorie control doesn't work as its not possible for most people to live on such a diet for long, with a low carb (sugar) high protein/vegetable diet  you don't feel hungary.  There are also  factors like hydration and exercise to consider,  it certainly worked well for me.
		
Click to expand...

The way calorie content of food is measured is by burning it & measuring the heat it produces. This is not the way the body uses calories & a lot of experts say that carbohydrate calories contribute to more weight gain than the same number of protein/fat calories.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2014)

One of the few lads at work to have a healthy BMI was nicknamed "skeletor". His diet was ridiculous.

i don't think that BMI should be the only tool to be used for gauging obesity. People that smoke put on weight, but I'm sure that encouraging everyone to smoke to lose weight would upset one or two.

a healthy lifestyle is the way forward.

for the record Tashyboy is not quite tall enough for his BMI.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 22, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A point re. the Magnets. Cider is made from apples so you can count it as one of your "five a day".
		
Click to expand...

The problem there is apparently there is very little apple in magners...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 22, 2014)

How strange I am 25 my missus is 24, we both think that we are a stone overweight but according to the chart we are below world average.

I have this vision of the UK in 25 years time which involves millions of stoney broke, homeless, obese pensioners sitting for days in hospital detention centers.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 22, 2014)

One thing I see on a daily basis when walking to the station is people standing waiting at bus stops who are then seen at the train station, if the bus stop was a "good" walk from the station I could understand but I'm talking 3-4 minutes walk!

When I used to catch the bus from the city I would see people get on the bus for 1 stop, again the bus stops on the route can be as little as 200 yards apart, you can actually see the next stop and could probably describe what people are wearing stood waiting at the next stop, so basically people would prefer to pay Â£1.45 (or whatever it is now) than walk 200 yards!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2014)

cookelad said:



			One thing I see on a daily basis when walking to the station is people standing waiting at bus stops who are then seen at the train station, if the bus stop was a "good" walk from the station I could understand but I'm talking 3-4 minutes walk!
		
Click to expand...

I see the same thing. It' s about a 15 minute walk from the hospital to the station and nice and flat yet people would rather wait for a bus and then sit in traffic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure how you educate people though. Many are on low incomes and will go for the lowest denominator (chips, burgers etc) and not the more expensive items like fresh fruit and veg. How do you break that cycle?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bad miss from Wilshere
		
Click to expand...

Whilst trying to get obese ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst trying to get obese ?

Click to expand...

Keep up! Changed and moved.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			How strange I am 25 my missus is 24, we both think that we are a stone overweight but according to the chart we are below world average.

I have this vision of the UK in 25 years time which involves millions of stoney broke, homeless, obese pensioners sitting for days in hospital detention centers.
		
Click to expand...

Hospital detention centers?


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure how you educate people though. Many are on low incomes and will go for the lowest denominator (chips, burgers etc) and not the more expensive items like fresh fruit and veg. How do you break that cycle?
		
Click to expand...

Homer...Veg and fruit are not luxury items...Nowt to do with low incomes..It is morelike people would sooner have a couple of mars bars and a twix or bag of crisps..You will not break that cycle because there are too many people that think this is ok and quite acceptable to eat crap..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Homer...Veg and fruit are not luxury items...Nowt to do with low incomes..It is morelike people would sooner have a couple of mars bars and a twix or bag of crisps..You will not break that cycle because there are too many people that think this is ok and quite acceptable to eat crap..
		
Click to expand...

And as I said, how do you educate and break that cycle?


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And as I said, how do you educate and break that cycle?
		
Click to expand...

Education is for schools not adults who eat to much..Maths ,English and other learning subjects, not what you should or shouldn't put in your mouth, just like theother biggest 'education ' failure, which is sex education..They just do not work


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Education is for schools not adults who eat to much..Maths ,English and other learning subjects, not what you should or shouldn't put in your mouth, just like theother biggest 'education ' failure, which is sex education..They just do not work
		
Click to expand...

Sex education a failure ? How so ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Education is for schools not adults who eat to much..Maths ,English and other learning subjects, not what you should or shouldn't put in your mouth, just like theother biggest 'education ' failure, which is sex education..They just do not work
		
Click to expand...

But the issue is the parents educate their kids and indoctrinate their own habits and so the problem repeats. I agree it isn't down to schools but how do you get parents to break the cycle and feed their kids better from an early age, and educate them on the dangers of a crap diet.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 23, 2014)

Its true many people dont get enough exercise but its not directly related to obesity.   If you carry on eating the wrong diet then walking a few miles will not make you thin, OK people need to take exercise but its a fallacy that exercise without an improved diet will loose large amounts of weight.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 23, 2014)

Saw a piece on photos from liverpool from the 60's to the early 70's Scottie road I think it was. Anyway all the kids in the photos were as poor as anything. But they were all skinny and smiling. So where has has poor and skinny eating correctly. Gone to poor and eating rubbish and getting fat. When we were kids in Rochdale and Rennuth. You did not dare miss a meal or else you went hungry.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 24, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Saw a piece on photos from liverpool from the 60's to the early 70's Scottie road I think it was. Anyway all the kids in the photos were as poor as anything. But they were all skinny and smiling. So where has has poor and skinny eating correctly. Gone to poor and eating rubbish and getting fat. When we were kids in Rochdale and Rennuth. You did not dare miss a meal or else you went hungry.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 24, 2014)

There seem to be a great number of very lard arsed Mothers with babies these days!   has eating for two become eating for six?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Maybe a ban on stuffing pies into your mouth in public places is in order?  

Click to expand...

That would seriously reduce the numbers at the next Golf Monthly Forum event


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 24, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			There seem to be a great number of very lard arsed Mothers with babies these days!   has eating for two become eating for six?
		
Click to expand...

Evidence? They'll certainly be more 'evident'  though, so maybe just an impression.

Perhaps it's down to IVF treatment!


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 24, 2014)

Well at 5' 11" and 15stone 7lbs I'm classed as obese, what a crock, I know I could do with losing a few pound, probably one stone, but even if I did, that would still put me 2 stone above what the sliders say is my ideal weight.

Hell if I was to lose 3 stone I wouldn't be healthy and I know I would be miserable.

BMI is a crock.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Evidence? They'll certainly be more 'evident'  though, so maybe just an impression.

Perhaps it's down to IVF treatment! 

Click to expand...

I dont understand a word of that 

And! is it possible for you to complete a sentence without inserting one of these


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Well at 5' 11" and 15stone 7lbs I'm classed as obese, what a crock, I know I could do with losing a few pound, probably one stone, but even if I did, that would still put me 2 stone above what the sliders say is my ideal weight.

Hell* if I was to lose 3 stone I wouldn't be healthy* and I know I would be miserable.

BMI is a crock.
		
Click to expand...

Really?



*Slime*.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 24, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			And! is it possible for you to complete a sentence without inserting one of these 



Click to expand...

No!






























:rofl:

Smileys are great! :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Really?



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yup Really.

I'm 5'11" and used to do a lot of weights, I'm quite broad shouldered and I'm told I'm quite big. If I was to lose weight to get to 12 stone 7lbs that would be an unhealthy weight for me.

I know I need to lose weight maybe 1stone 7lbs but another 2 stone on top of that, no way.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			No!

:rofl:

Smileys are great! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

They sometimes/not always/often are   (depending on your point of view ) :rofl:   So to keep using the same/similar/repeated ones   tend to indicate/suggest/point out  that the poster is a bit of a :rofl:  and a little boring/tiresome/irritating .   Oh nearly forgot :rofl:   

And (not sure why i'm using all these parentheses but it seems like a template )  :thup:


----------



## Ethan (Nov 25, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Well at 5' 11" and 15stone 7lbs I'm classed as obese, what a crock, I know I could do with losing a few pound, probably one stone, but even if I did, that would still put me 2 stone above what the sliders say is my ideal weight.

Hell if I was to lose 3 stone I wouldn't be healthy and I know I would be miserable.

BMI is a crock.
		
Click to expand...

Well, BMI isn't a crock, but it is well accepted that it is not a good measure for heavily muscled guys. Or very skinny people either. The problem is that people vary so much in shape and body composition and there is never going to be a single foolproof measure. Many measures work for the great majority in the middle, but are a bit less useful for the extremes. BMI is perfectly useful for the majority of people in general practice, and is only a starting point for an assessment anyway. 

I wouldn't worry about BMI if other health indicators are fine - cholesterol, BP, blood sugar, body fat% etc.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm kind of curious as to which medical conditions people think they're more likely to encounter as they drop down to their 'unhealthy' recommended bmi.....


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 25, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Well, BMI isn't a crock, but it is well accepted that it is not a good measure for heavily muscled guys. Or very skinny people either. The problem is that people vary so much in shape and body composition and there is never going to be a single foolproof measure. Many measures work for the great majority in the middle, but are a bit less useful for the extremes. BMI is perfectly useful for the majority of people in general practice, and is only a starting point for an assessment anyway. 

I wouldn't worry about BMI if other health indicators are fine - cholesterol, BP, blood sugar, body fat% etc.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but BMI is a crock, dreamt up figures by an American slimming products company.


----------

